

Key to FMyLife's Success? - bgnm2000

FMyLife.com was registered on 2009-01-18. Thats a little over two months ago.<p>According to the Alexa ranking system, its already at 2,508.<p>As far as I'm concerned, I've never seen any web site gain such immense popularity so quickly.<p>My question to you, is what about the site made it so popular so fast? is it repeatable? And lastly where is the business model?
======
antipax
It's popular because it's hilarious. Probably not repeatable, if only because
few things are as funny as other people's happy sorrows. Business model is
based on advertising, I suppose.

~~~
ErrantX
they are also publishing a book of the most popular FU's. I guess that is
probably worth more.

~~~
coglethorpe
That's kind of like Post Secret's model and likely other site's models. Get
users to create your book for you.

------
noodle
its popular because it did a lot of things right. it appeals to the right
crowd, its entertaining and fun, its simple to use, it created and used its
own meme, and it promoted itself very effectively.

------
arien
Are you sure that's the correct registration date? I recall visiting that site
last year... Or maybe it was in January after all.. Not sure now :/

~~~
bgnm2000
I copied the date directly from godaddy's whois database, so I believe it is
correct, unless I overlooked something.

~~~
sho
See my comment above - the site existed in some form circa Oct 2008.

~~~
arien
That was exactly my point.

Besides that, to make sure I wasn't crazy, I checked some chat logs I had. I
did send some FML links to a friend on Jan 14th, so the domain was registered
at least 4 days before the date mentioned. In that case, maybe it could have
been simply re-registered, as sho mentioned.

------
sho
Simply navigating to the oldest posts shows that the site itself existed prior
to the stated registration date.

The earliest post I can see, #6, has the date of 10/13/2008. That's still
pretty recent, but earlier than the time in the comment. It's possible it was
at a different domain, of course, or that the domain was re-registered.

<http://www.fmylife.com/love/6>

